# Lick Lick Lick!



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello All~
:help: 
Okay, Rocky is a master licker. You can't pet him, hold him, touch him without the lick. I think his kisses are sweet, but not everyone feels the same.

Is this something I should correct, or will it stop as he gets older. 

He's 4.5 months.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My Reece will only let you hold him for maybe a minute and he wants down. But he will give you kisses all day long. Preston and Nigel will melt in your lap, but don't give as many kisses. I think it's just their different personalities.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I had, and still have that same problem with Logan. Although he is getting better with it, he still can annoy newcomers. I had started with very sternly saying EHH EHH and he would back off. It will take work, but if you work with him to know when it is ok to lick (like only when you use the word kisses) and when not to lick, he will eventually get it. Give him time!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurief said:


> I had, and still have that same problem with Logan. Although he is getting better with it, he still can annoy newcomers. I had started with very sternly saying EHH EHH and he would back off. It will take work, but if you work with him to know when it is ok to lick (like only when you use the word kisses) and when not to lick, he will eventually get it. Give him time!!


Laurie, you are right, I do the give kisses and Reece gives kisses. It just melts me. I am a sucker for my boys


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Cindy, maybe we should get Rocky & Tripp together & have a competition. He LOVES to lick. You can not get close without a tongue bath. He loves to lick anything thats wet too. Vinyl siding(rain or condensation), our deck, my leg when i get out of the shower! He even licks Jax.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cindy, I know what you mean! My first Hav was an overly ridiculous licker. It was sweet, but overkill, and couple that with the fact that he had a tongue that would put a frog to shame, it was difficult to avoid. He did slow down with age and some correction. I wouldn't pick him up until he would settle down, and I would warn friends/strangers not to get their face within a few feet of him lest he jump up and give them a slobbery one. It helped to teach him that wasn't appropriate. 

If friends don't stop, just tell them he eats his own poop.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound: ound: ound: That is too funny!! - If you guys recall, Logan had as a pup,. and still seems to have, a Gene Simmons tongue so he reaches people you would never expect.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

ound: That's hysterical! "_FYI, He eats his own poop/I]!" ound: ound: 
I guess it's new fun at Havanese playdates - licking competitions. They would be *so* happy!

So, the correction is a firm NO each time he licks? OR, do I teach him that licks are "kisses" first so he knows what I'm talking about? 
I don't know if I'll be able to do it. He's such a sweet ball of fluff and such a lover._


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, isn't it freaky how far those tongues can reach sometimes? I've been shocked at thinking I'm plenty safe from reach and then SLURP!

Cindy, you can do a combo of things. You can teach him the word "kiss" and reward him for doing it with "good kiss" and some additional petting, but also hold him away from your face when you don't want it. I'm not so sure that "no" will do much in this case, but the other two things together will help.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:biggrin1: Both of mine love to lick. They will jump up in your lap and kiss you to death. Kodi also knows the request to "give Momma kisses". First thing in the morning he licks me hello. At bedtime he climbs on my chest and kisses me, and then I have to pet him. He loves this to be our "special time" with no Shelby to get in the way. Then he goes to sleep (just like a man).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper is my kisser. And I love it, except at 6:30 in the morning when he thinks we should wake up. He usually only kisses us-- but we had a woman over recently who was pregnant and he very eagerly wanted to kiss her on the lips-- nothing else would do, and it made her very uncomfortable so I was aware that I should teach him to do it on command also. When he was younger and his kisses would not stop- I would do "a rasberry" in his face while he was kissing that stopped him. My problem is I don't want to stop him-- he is not a cuddler and this is his only affectionate gesture. 

Thanks heavens Cash (my poop eater) has never been a kisser.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh this thread is good stuff ound: 

I have tought Ry to kiss on demand, the funny part is when he is not in the mood he will just bop me with his nose. Like come on mom I just gave you a kiss now give up the cheese..
Monte is just starting to become a kisser so I do need to work with him. His biggest problem is he likes to nibble on my ear and some times he gets so carried away he will put my whole ear in his mouth and try to knaw (sp) on it so we are really working on gentle right now..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

lbkar said:


> I have tought Ry to kiss on demand, the funny part is when he is not in the mood he will just bop me with his nose.


 Oh, that sounds really cute!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Kim, Rocky's tongue is so long that he'll lick between my fingers and his tongue wraps all the way around!ound: 
He can go from licking your cheek to tongue in ear in a blink.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick is a licker as well! He even likes to lick our feet, though don't ask me why... eew. I do love the fact that he kisses, though, so it's hard for me to correct it... I am trying to show him that when I say enough it's enough. It's going alright... I would say 50% of the time he listens to me. Hopefully it will get better with time.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella use to lick like crazy, but she slowed down. She still licks people, but it's just a little bit......I think! The boys aren't much into licking, so I don't have the answer, sorry! I enjoy the kisses!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann, Kodi will do that. If he has given me his limit of kisses, and I ask him for more, he will make like he is going to nip me, but he doesn't nip. And he has this look on his face like he is teasing me and playing a game.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo has become quite the kisser. He really didn't do it much when I first got him, which was alright with me since his breath smelled like fish. Must have been his dog food cause he doesn't smell like that anymore. However, what he really loves is licking my toes.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Geri,
Milo is adorable! How old is that cutie pie?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> Kubrick is a licker as well! He even likes to lick our feet, though don't ask me why...


Carolina, do either of you put lotion on your feet or legs? I ask because I've noticed that a lot of Havs like to lick the emolients for some reason. I don't know if it is bad for them, so I try to discourage it with mine, but they are definitely drawn to it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cindy,

Milo just turned 7 months old on the 23rd. The photo is over a month old. He's grown a lot since then.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

First, I am ignoring Kimberly's comment about eating poop!

I took an attention class with Dora when she was a puppy. The instructor had you bring treats that you had no problem putting in your mouth (no liver cookies unless you don't mind!) so I would take roast beef and give Dora a piece by taking it out of my mouth. I swear this was so silly of me! Dora thinks there is always roast beef in my mouth now. If I am on the ground she will run up and try to tongue my mouth. 

She is a constant kisser too. You pet her, she thinks she needs to give the love back!

Good luck with that and let me know the trick and stay away from attention class!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Carolina, do either of you put lotion on your feet or legs? I ask because I've noticed that a lot of Havs like to lick the emolients for some reason. I don't know if it is bad for them, so I try to discourage it with mine, but they are definitely drawn to it.


Kimberly, I wish that was it, but no. I rarely use lotion on my feet (though I should ) and my fiance never ever does. He loves to lick both our feet... then again, he used to eat his poop too so there's no accounting for taste. :laugh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

AMANDA!!! After reading the rest of your post, I'm glad you are ignoring the poop eating comment. LMHO!!

Carolina, I guess it always comes back to "they are dogs", which has been a constant thought of mine lately. I find myself (and many others) wanting to personify these guys, but they are dogs! ha ha! (Where's that shaking head smiley?)


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Lina, my boys are feet lickers too, I think it's so sweet.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda will lay in your lap give kisses but I understand not every one like it so I tell Yoda no lick and he stops


----------

